# Michael Page Vs Nan Shon Burrell added to 128.



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> . Michael Page will face Nah-Shon Burrell in his return at Bellator 128, which is headlined by a bantamweight title fight between Eduardo Dantas and Joe Warren. The fight was announced in an official press release by the promotion, with the card held at WinStar World Casino & Resort in Thackerville, OK on October 10.
> 
> Michael Page is unbeaten as a professional, going 2-0 in Bellator and finishing all six of his opponents inside the first round. ‘Venom’ is one of the best prospects in the welterweight division, and will face his toughest test to date in the form of UFC veteran Nah-Shon Burrell.
> 
> ...


http://fansided.com/2014/09/09/michael-page-vs-nah-shon-burrell-added-bellator-128/

BIG test for MVP.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, great test for Page, his chance to step up to the next level of competition.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't know his opponent, but I've been MVPs's biggest fan since that kick landed. WAR PAGE!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Venom is NASTY. Entertaining, and raw with his striking technique and taunting style.

Stiff test for him here, I'll definitely be watching this one closely.

War MVP!!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope he gets smashed


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MVP and McGregor are the only too fighters I'm a hipster about. MVP much more so because McGregor had his last Cage Warriors fight when I put him in my sig, so he was already petitioning for a UFC spot and got it like 7 months later.

MVP was 3-0 when I made my highlights video which is at like 45k (some dick used half my video in his and because he's from a big MMA network he has over 100k views now ). MVP was in my sig on here for how long too?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When I drafted MVP to my FFL I really hoped he was gonna be in a tournament this year and he hasn't been as active as I expected. Thought this would be his Belllator coming out party this year.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hate the showboating, hope MVP gets dominated all 15 minutes


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Hate the showboating, hope MVP gets dominated all 15 minutes


Yeah that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It doesn't really matter if people hate showboating or love it... it always give people a reason to check the fight out. Its normally good for the sport.

It even lets people say "told you so" when they finally pay for the showboating, Even if they did win 33 damn fights before that, 17 straight wins and had 10 title defenses and got away with it every time...


----------

